# Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?



## timjim (7. September 2008)

Hi Karpfenfreunde,

ich wollte nach jahrelangem Fischen an Seen nun mal in der Weser auf unsere geschuppten Freunde gehen.

Nun ist es jedoch so, dass ich bisher noch nie in einem Fluss dieser Dimension gefischt habe.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Bremer Weser betreffend der Spots, dem Anfüttern usw.?

Ich habe gehört das dass Angeln direkt vor der Steinkannte erfolgversprechend sein soll. Was haltet ihr davon?

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir mit euren Erfahrungen weiter helfen könntet!!

tight lines
Timse


----------



## Petri (7. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Hallo,
Wo in etwa wolltest Du denn angeln? oberweser oder Unterweser?
Hab es ein paar mal in einem der anliegenden baggerseen versucht. war aber nur einmal erfolgreich..

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## C-H Bremen (7. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Also die Unterweser hat einen guten bestand dort heist es aber viel füttern so um die 10 kg am tag stellen werde ich aber nicht nennen es gibt ein paar gute spots.Es gibt dort nur ganz wenige Karpfenangler ich weis nur von 2.Ich habe die Unterweser und die häfen Jahrelang befischt mit zum teil guten erfolgen.


----------



## Nico HB (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*



Petri schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wo in etwa wolltest Du denn angeln? oberweser oder Unterweser?
> Hab es ein paar mal in einem der anliegenden baggerseen versucht. war aber nur einmal erfolgreich..
> 
> ...



Welche Baggerseen meinst du denn genau?


----------



## timjim (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Hi,

cool das ihr mir sofort helfen wollt!

ich interessiere mich für die Weser in Bremen-Hemelingen, bzw. die Weser ab Willhelm-Kaisen Brücke Richtung Hemelingen. Beim Cafe Sand sehe ich eine interessante Steinschüttung und anderen Gewässwerboden..........wäre dort vielleichtwas zu holen??

Würde es sonst in den Häfen probieren die in Hemelingen sind z. B. Allerhafen usw. Habe aber leider kein Hafenschein, und weiß das diese nur in beschränckter Stückzahl vergeben werden.


Mit welchen Gewässern in Bremen habt ihr sonst noch Erfahrung??????????|wavey:


----------



## Petri (8. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

mit der unterweser hab ich keinerlei erfahrung, was rüssler angeht. hab mich nur mit bremer seen und der oberweser auch noch ein bißchen beschäftigt. bist Du in nem verein?

der baggersee in dem ich glück hatte, war der wieltsee. ist mir aber zu aufwendig. wenn man da nicht ne woche täglich füttert, fängt man mit glück zwei brassen. mehr aber auch nicht. hab auch das gefühl, das die viecher da recht wählerisch sind. das nahrungsangebot wird ja auch groß genug sein..


----------



## C-H Bremen (9. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*



timjim schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> cool das ihr mir sofort helfen wollt!
> 
> ...


 Habe dir mal eben ne mail geschickt


----------



## timjim (9. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Hey c-h Bremen,

richtig coole Aktion von dir. Sowas macht nicht jeder.:m
Hut ab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Lemi (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Moin Moin Petri´s,#h

bin hier neu im Forum und bräucht gleich ein paar Tipps, wäre nett wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet! Meine Begeisterung auf Karpfen ist nicht zu stoppen bis jetzt fing ich Karpfen nur in Baggerseen und möchte aber jetzt mal an der Weser paar Brummis ziehen für einen schickes Foto!:vik:, was hab ich zu beachten und wo soll ich ein Ansitzen staren wie oft und was muss ich anfüttern .....Boilies Mais etc????????#c würde mich echt freuen wenn ich hier ein paar Tipps von Karpfenspezis bekommen würde


----------



## C-H Bremen (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

willst in der oberweser oder unterweser fischen.


----------



## koishido (28. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Moin Leute!

Wollte mal diesen Thread hier etwas auffrischen, da ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen auch mal die Oberweser bzw. angrenzende Seen auf Karpfen antesten wollte. 

Ist übrigens mein erster Beitrag hier, hab aber schon ne Menge von euch gelesen. 

Bin zur Zeit in keinem Verein, werde aber für´s nächste Jahr mir einen neuen suchen. Früher mal im Stuhrer und Bremer Verein gewesen. Nach langer Pause hab ich dieses Jahr wieder angefangen. 

Zurück zum Thema. Wie sieht´s denn aus mit den Gewässern rund um Bremen? Bin eigentlich offen für alles, was fängig. Da ich mich für eine Nachtsession entschieden habe, würde sich der Karpfen als Zielfisch sehr gut eignen. 

Hat jemand von euch schonmal zufällig was aus der Ochtum (Bereich Stuhrer Verein) rausgezogen? Dort wäre es nämlich für mich ein leichtes täglilch anzufüttern.  

Alternativ ist der Wieltsee für mich auch gut zu erreichen oder halt andere Gewässer im Verlauf der Oberweser. 

Freu mich auf eure (hoffentlich zahlreichen) antworten!


----------



## Angel-Kai (1. November 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Hi,
hier wurde ja lange nichts geschrieben... |uhoh:|kopfkrat
Wie siehts denn momentan an der Weser usw aus mit unseren geschuppten Freunden...???
Gruß :vik::g


----------



## koishido (10. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Moinsen! 

Wie geil, hab gerade meinen alten Beitrag aus 2009 wieder entdeckt, da mich wieder die gleiche Frage quält: wo sind die Weser Hot Spots für Karpfen!? |supergri

Dann nutze ich mal die Gelegenheit und schiebe diesen Beitrag wieder nach oben 

Vielleicht ist ja auch jemand von euch in diesem Jahr an der Weser unterwegs auf Karpfen, dann würde ich mich auf eine Antwort freuen!

Von der Unterweser habe ich hier auch gelesen von C-H Bremen. Kann verstehen, dass man ungern seine Spots verrät, aber wäre dankbar, wenn jemand mir wenigstens sagen könnte, welche Erlaubnis ich dort brauche!? Spots könnte ich zur Not auch selbst suchen. Dank Google ist das ja heute nicht mehr so schwer 

Dank im Voraus! #6


----------



## zeitgeist91 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Ab 4 Minuten! : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eh4K21-_7p4

Beste Grüße


----------



## koishido (11. August 2014)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in der Weser bei Bremen? Wie?*

Moin Zeitgeist!

Kenne ich zwar schon das Video, aber danke dass du es mir nochmal wieder in Erinnerung gerufen hast! #6 Total genial, da ich die Stellen sogar alle kenne  Hab mich jetzt aber doch kurzfristig für einen Zanderansitz entschieden an der Weser. Werde vielleicht eine auf Karpfen auslegen, mal sehen ob da was geht.


----------

